# Our Barn Caught on Fire



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Sometimes we hear sirens on the highway going to one of the two cities it connects. Today, the sirens were for us. 

Our barn is gone, lost to fire. With it went 4 of my goats, Gold and her babies Amaranth and Adrian and my new bottle baby, Aggie. I was the one who woke up to see flames shooting out of the barn, the one who called 911 and the one who cannot fathom why this has happened. I'm not a religious girl, but if you could send a good thought over Rainbow Bridge for my dead babies, I'd love you forever. 

Thankfully, it was not the shed where Quinoa and Uhura sleep, or the one where Penny, Willow and Terry live. They are all in the basement right now, dancer and the kittens are living in my room instead. The barn where the hay and straw is also fine.

I think the heat lamp in Aggie's pen is the one that started it. I can't imagine how fast it went up. My dad was awake at 7:30 am and I called 911 at around 8:30.

I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, Tayet ... 
I'm praying for you and your precious babies ... they are in no pain now ...
Oh, Tayet I am so sorry. What a horrible nightmare ... snuggle Quinoa closely tonight.

I wish I could help you more :hug:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

:tears:Oh. My. I know nothing I can say will make you feel a whole lot better, but I am so terribly sorry. I almost cried over this. I feel so bad, good thoughts to you, the goats, and your family. I am so so so so sorry for you.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry it brings tears to hear of peoples losses. I'm glad all your others were not affected. Hugs and prayers


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so sorry....heart breaking. hugs


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

That is just awful. I am so very sorry for your losses. You must be so heartbroken. Sending prayers for you and your family and your goaties.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is just horrible. I am so sorry. Will keep you in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so very very sorry for your losses  I can't even imagine how horrible you must be feeling. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers, as well as your family, and your animals.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what you're going through.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

oh dear im sorry for your loss  thats horrible i cant imagine loosing my babies like that im so so so sorry i hope everything gets better. Your babies are definately in a better place now jolting and jumping around in Heavens green green grass and they are waiting for you when its your time to come  I hope your going to be okay its always hard losing goats that you love unexpectedly


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

this is Bliss Meadows by the way -_- im on my moms account because someone forgot to log out! lol but my mom sends her regards to you dear


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh my. I'm so sorry Tayet. I don't even know what to say. That's heartbreaking.


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

So sorry :-(


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I am so very, very sorry. :hug:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

The fire is out. Nothing is left except for ash and rubble. We had all the goats in the basement, but Penny, Willow and Terry are back out to their shed now. Uhura and Quinoa are still down there. 

Thank you all so much for your support. All your kind words make me tear up. We are fine for feed, hay and straw. 

Everything smells like smoke. 

In the heat of the moment, when I first woke up, I ran outside. Mind you, I have a broken ankle and a cast still, so I was running around with a gimp. I threw the door open, but I didn't get my face out of the way and bashed myself in the head. I have a cut by my right eyebrow and I had a bloody nose. It was gushing blood all over, but it's not bleeding anymore, I just have a headache.

Everything feels very surreal. Last night I was watching TV with my sisters and my biggest worry was remembering to charge my MP3 and if I got to get my cast off today. Now the barn is gone and I can't stop thinking about what would have happened if I'd woken up even half an hour earlier. I know it wasn't my fault, but I can't help it.

Attached is a picture my sister took when it was still burning.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so so sorry. :hugs::hugs: I can not even imagine what you are going through. That is horrible.

That is the second barn fire this year form members here.


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh that's horrific. I am so sorry. It is terrible loss, I can't imagine how you feel. Just know, things happen in life that we have no control over. Don't think about if you woke a half an hour earlier, because the outcome could have been even worse. Just know some things happen that our minds and hearts can not understand, we just have to accept that it is. Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Tayet, I am so sorry... :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh honey I am so very sorry :hug:
I will pray for the ones lost , the ones that remain and of course you and your family to help get you through this terrible time .


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. We suffered a terrible barn fire 12 years ago. We lost all 7 of our horses to this day I still panic whenever I hear sirens. I'm glad you were able to save a few of your babies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh dear God. Im so sorry. Had you been up an hour early YOU might have gone up with.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh sweetie, I am so sorry for your loss. I am so glad that you are okay and that your family is safe.


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can not imagine what you are going through. I am sending positive thoughts your way to you and your family.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OH NO! How awful!  You and your goaties are in my thoughts and prayers. :tears: :hug:


----------



## country_cool_kid (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry to here I would be so upset if that happened to my girls!!!!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Sorry for your loss,*

:grouphug:ray: Kind Regards , So very Sorry ray: My words can not say how I feel for your loss.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*before and after pictures*

I managed to find a halfway decent photo of the barn before the fire. There's also an after pic and during pic. I made a layout thing on Picmonkey, that shows what could have happened if the tool shed had gone up, it's so central that everything else would have caught fire.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow that is absolutely crazy! There is absolutely nothing left! Thank God you and your family are alright. I still can't believe you lost your beautiful babies


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

So sorry this has happened. I lost my goat shelter in a storn last August and that was bad enough. I thought I lost my entire herd (3 goats at the time) but thankfully they were okay, but just the fear they might be dead was bad enough. So my heart really goes out to you.:grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im just in shock seeing those pictures 
I am so terribly sorry honey :hug:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry. There are no words I can say to express how sorry I am for your loss. I have such a horrible fear of barn fires that my hubby thinks my OCD'ness and request are going over board at time. I am also sorry you lost loved ones (my goats are basically my children therefore they equal loved ones), but I am thankful that not all of your babies were in that barn.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your losses Tayet....such an awful tragedy and I hope that all the prayers sent have reached you and helped you find some peace :hug:


----------



## KLE_BOER_GOATS (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. Prayers sent


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wanted to check in and see how you are doing?


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Wow I'm really sorry to see that!

My MIL started the lower pasture on fire last weekend and it spread and started to head right towards our barn.

My husband called the Fire Dept and she is mad at him for calling because she has to pay for them coming out because they are called out every year because she starts fires and leaves them unattended.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Everyone is fine on the farm. Life has to continue, and it has. I still lie in bed at night and think about Gold and her babies. I feel so horrible and I don't think it will ever stop. 


But I have to look ahead and start building a shed for Willow and Penny. I want one with at least least two stalls and a milking area. The attached picture is what I'm thinking of. The stalls would be big enough I could use it for pens and well as kidding stalls.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That would be good. I would want it be able to be one big area if you need it.

A farmer told me once that as long as the problems were in the barn, then life was good. I don't completely like that thought but it is true.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss, prayers for you and yours. :grouphug:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Tayet, I am so very sorry! I cannot imagine how difficult this must be for you.


----------

